# Temporary/Permanent Residency



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi Guys
When applying for temp/permanent Residency for Cyprus
Does anyone know, if you have a uk ACRO police certificate stating 
NO LIVE TRACE
Would this stop me getting residency ?
as I understand you are required to have a clear criminal record

Many thanks
Steve


----------

